# Has anybody used Herculiner bed liner kits?



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

I'm posting this on all three truck brand forums, hoping to get some first ahnd inpressions of Herculiner do-it-yourself bedliner kits. I'm thinking that stuff would work good for coating the bed and headboard of the body I'm building for my S-10. But no point in trashing a hundred bucks if it's crappola either. Has anybody used it or have any knowledge of someone who has?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Yes we have used a product like that however we got the NAPA brand. 

In a pick up truck bed, it doesn't last forever. However we have used it on the floor of equipment or on the steps getting into a truck, and have had verry good luck.

Geoff


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Geoff hows the truck comming almost finished?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Almost all of the steel has been replaced. Sandblasting will start Monday, with hope of painting by the end of the week.

Geoff


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I used it to do the floors of the cabs of my work trucks. Works great and I can literally hose the floor out.


----------



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

ALAN, i have used that very same product in my enclosed trailer bed. it,s been down for 2yrs. now and still going strong. the key to this is to prep the steel or wood or whatever correctly. no dust or rust.
dan


----------



## pyro74 (Mar 31, 2003)

Put the Herculiner in the bed on my 94, and also did the rockers. Stood up for about two years, needs a re-do. Don't get it on your hands, you'll be peeling it off for a week.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Alan,

I tried Herculiner a long time ago.

Did not like the results, I have bed sanblasted and used POR-15,

Rick


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I have part of the bed on my 99 done with Heculiner, the reason that I say part is because, only about half the bed still has it down. Most of it came up when I had to pick up 2 pallets of retaining wall blocks, and had them loaded on the back of the truck. Everything was fine until the fork lift operator brought the second pallet over pushed the first pallet to the front of the truck. Now all of the liner is gone on the top of the ribs in the bed. I just desided, screw it, it's a truck bed thats what its ment for, to get scrached and dented.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That might be the reason between the $20 for the whole kid and 400-500 for a rino.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I wonder if a second coat would be worth it?


----------

